# Airfare Websites



## Linda (Sep 10, 2006)

I know there are many different websites that offer discounted airfare. I know of Orbitz and I don't want to use Priceline, I need to choose my times. What others are out there?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cat (Sep 10, 2006)

There's Expedia, Travelocity, cheapseats.com, and Qixo. Hotwire works much the same as Priceline.  If you're an RCI member, you could also try RCI Travel. Not always, but on occasion, they have saved me a lot of money over anything I could find online.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 10, 2006)

*Cheap Flights*




			
				Linda said:
			
		

> What others are out there?


We've had success with CheapFlights.com. 

If for nothing else, we use it to figure out the cost of baseline "price to beat" tickets before we try to get'm cheaper on PriceLine. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cheter (Sep 10, 2006)

I use Kayak.com, it pulls up hundreds of airlines, and their prices.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 11, 2006)

I, too, use kayak and also sidestep to find the best prices on airline tickets, cars, etc.


----------



## lbertera (Sep 11, 2006)

My new favorite is www.farecompare.com.


----------



## carpediem (Sep 11, 2006)

I've used TRAVELZOO on the good advice of a fellow tugger who spotted a deal to Mexico a few years back.  I've never used CHEAPAIR but was told it was worth looking at.

I'm surprised no one has said ITASOFTWARE or FLYERTALK which is a forum that has tons of information about flights etc.

Enjoy.


----------



## fnewman (Sep 11, 2006)

I use kayak to monitor the ups and downs of the various fares; however, once you decide, bear in mind that you can ususlly get the same flights for a few dollars less by going directly to the carrier's web site (delta.com, etc.).


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 11, 2006)

"lbertera - My new favorite is www.farecompare.com. "

Then do you go to the airline site to book the flight?


----------



## camachinist (Sep 11, 2006)

Farecompare (and ExpertFlyer, ITA, et al) are information sites. Farecompare additionally links to some major online TA's to get some revenue (click-through revenue) to help offset development costs.

I generally mine the fares on Farecompare, solidify availability on ITA and/or ExpertFlyer and then book on the airline site using that information.

For example, last week, I found a mistake fare from SJC to YOW (that's San Jose to Ottawa) for 101.00 r/t plus taxes (178.00 all in) on FareCompare. I took that information and went to NW's (Northwest) site and plugged in my desired dates and set their search engine up, after reading the fare rules for a similar fare on ExpertFlyer (the fare had not yet propagated to the wider GDS). I just kept refreshing the page until the fare came up and then booked it. The mistake lasted for around 20 minutes or so.

Farecompare also sends out alerts, but, as I noted in my example above, you have to know how to make use of them. I get them on my cell phone when on the road.

Pat


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you to all of you for your responses.
I had been waiting for Southwest to open up the travel period for my trip to Las Vegas (first time) at the end of November. Had checked the website before I went to work that morning and by the time I came home, they had opened it up and all the sale fares were GONE!  That's why I am looking for other sites to check.
We are staying at the HGVC and our check in is 11/26, when I booked this earlier this year, I didn't take into consideration Sunday being the big travel day.  I am now checking on flights coming in on Saturday, but then we have to find a place to stay. Anyone have a couch?!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 28, 2006)

In addition to kayak.com and sidestep.com, another good site to search is Yahoo Farechase:  http://farechase.yahoo.com/


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 28, 2006)

For within the US and from the US - www.sidestep.com

For Europe - www.whichbudget.com and www.europebyair.com


----------

